# Forcing a refresh of Network Printer Settings from Print Server Server



## Jman77 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello Guys, 

Is there a way via scipting to force a pc to refresh their local printer 
settings from the print server ? We have enabled Duplexing as the default for 
printing ( conserve that paper !  ) for our HP Laserjet printers on the 
Print Server, but if a user goes on their local printer settings and unchecks 
duplexing, it will not re-pull that device setting from the print server 
unless you delete and then re-add the printer on the local machine. Is there 
a way to have the printer settings pulled from the server without have to 
delete and then readd the locally installed network printer ?


----------

